# No sound on CPU AMD Bangho Optima 4



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello, I just installed a fresh version of FreeBSD 13.1 Release. I have Mate working but I do not get any sound.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello,

what is your output of `cat /dev/sndstat` ?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> what is your output of `cat /dev/sndstat` ?


`# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC887 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.`


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2022)

Looks good, now you need to switch the devices until you get sound.

You can switch the PCM devices by using `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=`.

Example for swtichting to `pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)` use `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=4`.

Some programs may need a restart, if your desktop environment uses pulseaudio then you also need to issue an `pulseaudio -k`after switching the PCM device.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Looks good, now you need to switch the devices until you get sound.
> 
> You can switch the PCM devices by using `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=`.
> 
> ...


Solved, worked with 4. Now Video problem left, thanks a lot


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> Solved, worked with 4. Now Video problem left, thanks a lot



Nice, if you want to keep PCM 4 as your default audio device on boot then add `hw.snd.default_unit=4` to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

